# Dries Mertens



## The Ripper (13 Aprile 2014)

Attaccante esterno del Napoli, belga, classe '87.
Arrivato al Napoli per poco più di 9mln, ha finora segnato 9 gol, 8 in campionato.


Come sapete è un mio pupillo... scrissi di lui anni fa.
Giocatore semplicemente sublime.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Dicembre 2016)

fenomeno. tecnicamente pazzesco


----------



## 666psycho (18 Dicembre 2016)

il quarto gol contro il Torino è semplicemente spettacolare.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Febbraio 2017)

Vabbè poi?


----------

